# Mast Cell Tumour - 13 y/o Staffie



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello from a first time poster here,

We have a Staffie who has recently been diagnosed with an MCT on his leg, and are looking for any advice on how to live with it (both him and us).

He was diagnosed with the low grade 2 MCT in March 2015, when we noticed a lump on his front-right leg, with a diameter of roughly 10mm to 15mm. Due to the location (not much spare skin) we decided not to have it removed. His age was also a factor (he's currently 13 years 9 months old). We also ruled out cancer drugs due to costs (we were quoted £500/mth for Masivet which included regular visits to the vet for checkups and blood tests). Basically, we have decided to keep him comfortable for as long as possible, fully aware that one day we'd have to put him to sleep.

It's now August 2015 (5 months since original diagnosis) and it's grown to slightly larger than a golf ball. Over the last week, it has started bleeding a little, mixed with pus oozing out because he keeps licking and biting it. We have since put an E-collar on him to stop him.

It is still bleeding/pus oozing though. He's just got back from the vets who have prescribed him some antibiotics for any infection; the vets says they may not stop the bleeding/pus though.

I feel a bit cruel at the mo, because he's effectively been banished to the kitchen (easy cleanable floor) and forced to wear the E-collar. We have tried large wrap-around plasters to stick + wrap around his leg, but he just licks/pulls at them and they're off within a couple of hours.

Apart from the lump he seems his usual self. He's lost a little bit of weight over the past 4 to 5 weeks (was around 18 Kg, now 16.6 Kg). He still eats well and loves going for walks. He has a very slight limp on that leg, but hardly noticeable.

Any advice appreciated


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If he has one of the stiff ridged plastic E collars that can freak them out and be intrusive there are other versions that you can get that may make him a bit more comfortable and stop it. The different ones available are on the links if you haven't seen them before.

https://www.procollars.co.uk/

https://www.procone.co.uk/

https://www.comfycollars.co.uk/

I have found that using the Melolin dressing pads and securing with micropore tape makes a good light non obtrusive dressing too, it sticks to the fur and stays put without problems when you do need to remove it. You can also get something called anti lick strips that have an impregnated deterrant in them to discourage licking and pulling off the bandages. If you are using it on open sores or stitches, then you need to cover it first and then put the anti lick strips on top to discourage them biting and removing the bandage.

https://www.anti-lickstrip.co.uk/

Hoping the antibiotics will take care on any infection and that they will stop it, it does sound like its infected.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Poor boy  

Just wanted to say that we tried to fight cancer with our old girl for 2 years and having been through it, I honestly do feel that if we had to go through it again with an oldie we would opt to just make them comfortable and enjoy the remaining time we have together. 

I hope the antibiotics help and you can find something that works to keep it covered. Failing that maybe buy some mega cheap throws for the furniture so he doesn't have to stay in the kitchen.


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If he has one of the stiff ridged plastic E collars that can freak them out and be intrusive there are other versions that you can get that may make him a bit more comfortable and stop it. The different ones available are on the links if you haven't seen them before.
> 
> https://www.procollars.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sled.

We got some plastic E. collars today, same as the other one, but these have hemmed edges and are shorter. We did try the soft ones but it wasn't very good - he can somehow manage to work his way around it! As for the inflatable ones, i'm not sure - might be worth a try.

I've just ordered a load of Melolin dressings/tape/bandage so will re-dress it daily to start with, perhaps continue to keep the bandage on after the bleeding stops (*if* it stops) - just to stop him biting/licking, and remove the collar. A bit of experimentation is needed there I think.

He hasn't stopped licking/biting the MCT ever since it was diagnosed (only just become a problem though). I'd hate to think he has to spend the rest of his days/weeks/months with either bandages and/or a collar on.

The anti-lick strips I'm not sure about.

Thanks again


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi & welcome - it's so hard when they get older and you know time is limited - in your situation I would do exactly the same ie keep him comfortable and let him enjoy the time he has left, rather than put him through extensive treatment.

My mum's dog had a MCT removed from a similar place on her leg and it was horrific to get it to heal - as you say there's not a lot of skin there. The stitches broke within 3 hours of her being home & were redone and then failed again and it was stapled. All in all, she spent over a month with either stitches / staples in her leg. It did eventually come back (after a couple of years) but Mum said she wouldn't put her through that again so she's another who's enjoying the time she has left .....

Re covering it - once you've got a dressing on, would it be possible to put something like a sock on and secure it higher up the leg?

Obviously if he's going to pull at it, it won't work and isn't worth risking him doing more damage but just wondered if it would be an option.

Did the vet say anything about bathing it? I'm wondering if a gentle wash with salt water might be good? (it helps keep wounds clean etc) - might be worth checking with the vet.

Pinching advice someone on here gave me a while back (@SixStar these come in use for all sorts of things!) when my bitch was having 'tummy troubles', you can get small travel rugs/blankets at £shops which could go onto furniture / carpets and are cheap enough to dispose of if badly soiled / wash well

Hope you have many enjoyable days


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a PRT bitch develop a bone cancer in her front leg.

I kept her with us for as long as she was comfortable and let her go when she wasn't.

I would try a different collar for your boy. Staffies can be a little obsessive about licking ........ our old Staffy lady used to get interdigital cysts and wouldn't leave them alone. You could try a pair of tights, with holes in the relevant places, to cover his legs.

Please don't shut him in the kitchen. Staffies love their people and it will be hurting him to be excluded, especially as he can't know why.

I fear you will regret isolating him in time to come when he's no longer around.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Is he on pain relief medication?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

penguin30 said:


> Thanks, Sled.
> 
> We got some plastic E. collars today, same as the other one, but these have hemmed edges and are shorter. We did try the soft ones but it wasn't very good - he can somehow manage to work his way around it! As for the inflatable ones, i'm not sure - might be worth a try.
> 
> ...


I used an inflatable collar for my dachshund post spay, she didn't mind it at all and used it as a pillow !The question is whether it will keep enough distance between his mouth and his sore leg.
also, the makers of medical vests for dogs make sleeves to fit over legs , secured around the body , that would protect it. I'll find a link.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.dfordog.co.uk/protective-pet-sleeve-front-leg.html


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

BlackadderUK said:


> Is he on pain relief medication?


Not pain relief, but we have been giving him Piriton for a month or so. We started off with 1 per day, and moved up to 2 per day.


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> http://www.dfordog.co.uk/protective-pet-sleeve-front-leg.html


They look good at first glance, but i'm not sure that the lump will fit inside the sock/leg part. But then again, it says on the website that they stretch and have velcro fasteners - got to be worth a shot


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

penguin30 said:


> Not pain relief, but we have been giving him Piriton for a month or so. We started off with 1 per day, and moved up to 2 per day.


I would maybe have a chat with your vet re pain relief - I know that MCT can itch a lot which could be why he's 'irritating at it' - but I also know they will often do the same if something's painful so it would be worth checking out


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

We got the dressings/bandages/tape in the post today. Leg all dressed and collar removed.

Will change it every day.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi. Am so sorry your dog is so poorly. Just thought I'd mention Vetericyn gel - we found it really useful when our dog had an itchy wound as it helped heal the wound but also helped stop the itching! May not be any good but thought I'd mention it.

http://vetericyn.com/mobile/


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwww hope she's more comfortable now - please give her a big cuddle from me, she's gorgeous


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

penguin30 said:


> Not pain relief, but we have been giving him Piriton for a month or so. We started off with 1 per day, and moved up to 2 per day.


I don't want to sound harsh but... dogs are very stoic when it comes to pain, they are very good at "coping" with it to the extent that we don't even notice.
You say he has a slight limp which would indicate, to me, that he's in pain.
A tumour the size of a golf ball is unlikely to be pain free & could be why he's licking/biting it.
I totally understand the choice you have made, I would probably do the same in the circumstances but see your vet regarding pain relief... make sure his last days are as comfortable as possible.


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> Awwww hope she's more comfortable now - please give her a big cuddle from me, she's gorgeous


"Him"!


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

We took the bandage off today, and the top bit on the lump (it looked like a half-healed scabb) came off and was half hanging off. A bit more blood than usual started oozing out. It stopped after a short while.

I took him to the vets for some advice, and it's a bit of a difficult situation. The MCT may never heal/stop bleeding because it's not normal tissue. I got some skin wound cream to help heal (bit of a long-shot). The vet put the idea of amputation my way. At first I didn't like the sound of it, but am starting to think it may be the best option. This big lump is only going to get bigger and spread even more and probably keep on being re-infected. I'm just waiting for a quote from the vet (what's an average price for this sort of thing?!)

To add to all the meither, we're going on holiday for 2.5 weeks on Monday so he will be in kennels. Talk about perfect timing...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

penguin30 said:


> We took the bandage off today, and the top bit on the lump (it looked like a half-healed scabb) came off and was half hanging off. A bit more blood than usual started oozing out. It stopped after a short while.
> 
> I took him to the vets for some advice, and it's a bit of a difficult situation. The MCT may never heal/stop bleeding because it's not normal tissue. I got some skin wound cream to help heal (bit of a long-shot). The vet put the idea of amputation my way. At first I didn't like the sound of it, but am starting to think it may be the best option. This big lump is only going to get bigger and spread even more and probably keep on being re-infected. I'm just waiting for a quote from the vet (what's an average price for this sort of thing?!)
> 
> To add to all the meither, we're going on holiday for 2.5 weeks on Monday so he will be in kennels. Talk about perfect timing...


I wouldn't put an elderly dog through an amputation, neither would I be leaving him in kennels when he's so ill.

I'm a little shocked, to be honest. Your dog really needs you right now.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Agree with the above. Personally I don't see what amputation would achieve at his age.
Your choice of course but I wouldn't put my nearly 12 yr old through such drastic measures, I'd just make sure she was happy and comfortable.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh sorry to hear the lumps still being hard to manage

I'm sorry but TBH I don't think I'd put a dog just shy of 14 though an amputation - there's the risks of the op in such an old lad (and remember that's one of the reasons you said you didn't want to have the lump removed) and then the recovery period -v- expectations of life-span afterwards 

I also don't see how he can go to kennels either way - asking them to take on wound management of that level (whether the lump or the amputation) is a big ask and certainly if he has the op, he will need to be somewhere with close supervision and def not allowed to lie on a cold floor / concrete or similar run (which most kennels are to make them easy to clean etc)

I think a frank discussion with the vet is needed ......


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Sweety said:


> I wouldn't put an elderly dog through an amputation, neither would I be leaving him in kennels when he's so ill.
> 
> I'm a little shocked, to be honest. Your dog really needs you right now.


He's nearly 14, sure, but still as fit as a fiddle. Apart from the tumour on his leg of course, that bleeds a little. I need to speak to the kennels to see if they can change dressings if need be.

I'm not really sure why you're shocked.


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> I'm sorry but TBH I don't think I'd put a dog just shy of 14 though an amputation - there's the risks of the op in such an old lad (and remember that's one of the reasons you said you didn't want to have the lump removed) and then the recovery period -v- expectations of life-span afterwards


True, it was one of the reasons. TBH, I didn't expect the MCT to grow so quickly, and certainly didn't expect it to bleed. I'm starting to think that an amputation would be a better chance for him, rather than having an MCT growing at an alarming rate and possibly spreading throughout his body.

The vet was very surprised how lively he is for his age, and wouldn't have suggested the amputation otherwise, IMO. Still deciding what to do at this stage.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I would expect the vet to X-ray his lungs to check for spread, unfortunately it's difficult to know what's happening apart from the visible tumour. You really have my sympathy , It's a very difficult time for you and difficult decisions to make.


----------



## BlackJack'smummy (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to the forum but we are about to go through the sorry saga of Mast Cell Cancer with our dog again .
Just reading through your thread and noticed a lot of the conversation was about dog collars. When Jack had a tumor removed last year he had a collar to begin with but as these can be obstructive our vet recommended that he wear one of my husbands old t-shirts! That way he couldn't lick or get to the wound but he could move freely around. It worked a treat, just had to keeping washing them as the wound was open. Hope that helps. X


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

BlackJack'smummy said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum but we are about to go through the sorry saga of Mast Cell Cancer with our dog again .
> Just reading through your thread and noticed a lot of the conversation was about dog collars. When Jack had a tumor removed last year he had a collar to begin with but as these can be obstructive our vet recommended that he wear one of my husbands old t-shirts! That way he couldn't lick or get to the wound but he could move freely around. It worked a treat, just had to keeping washing them as the wound was open. Hope that helps. X


Not sure if you've read the whole thread but this poor guy's tumour is on his leg so don't see how a T shirt would help ?


----------



## BlackJack'smummy (Aug 21, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> Not sure if you've read the whole thread but this poor guy's tumour is on his leg so don't see how a T shirt would help ?


Sorry, I didn't read every part of it, it was only a suggestion.
I failed to mention that we put Jacks front legs through the "arm holes", obviously as it was a mans t-shirt it covered quite a lot of his legs so he couldn't lick.
It was only a suggestion as it is a more comfortable solution to the awful plastic vet collars. Someone else may read it and find it helpful.


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Quick update.

We decided to go ahead with the amputation. We had this done on the same day that our holiday had been planned. Not ideal.

We paid for him to stay with the vets for 5 nights so they could keep him under close supervision. It turns out they were happy to move him to the boarding kennels after 4 nights.

He's doing very well. The kennels emailed us a short video clip of him (and our other dog).

However, the vets did a blood test on the nearest lymph node and it looks like it has spread a little.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update @penguin30 & pleased to hear hes doing so well

Im sure he'll be a lot more comfortable & have a much better quality of life without it annoying him / causing pain/discomfort

Fingers crossed hes with you a good long time


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Well he's still here with us, but we're not sure for how much longer.

Around 8 weeks ago we'd noticed that his lymph node (at the top where his leg had been amputated) has enlarged to the size of a golf ball. Today, it's roughly a little bigger than the size of a clenched fist. Lymph node has enlarged so quickly.

We've taken him to the vets for an examination (just an eyeball check, not using needles or any surgery). Vet says it could be a matter of weeks, or maybe 6 months, or anywhere inbetween, and that it's hard to tell.

He's still into his food, still loves attempting to route through bins when we have our backs turned. Still loves walkies.

I'm aware of the inevitable. I just hope that I get a clear signal (like not wanting food or walkies) that it's time to say goodbye.


----------



## AceOfSpades113 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello! Talking from experience of a family member who had a dog which had a lump identical to your photos on the back of his neck, the blood/pus is a constant battle. The dog was also old, and they were told that an operation was too much of a risk because of the position of it, but what I am getting at is this is an old, fat dog who would never be able to reach behind his neck, so the bleeding/pus is likely happening, and your poor fella is just trying to help himself.
Now, onto something else. Amputations are definitely not something I suggest you to put him through for more reasons than just his age. Remember, he has spent thirteen surely great years on all fours, an amputation is painful, confusing, and often times hard for a dog to relearn to walk again. A dogs front legs are for balancing, it would be a different ball game if it was a back leg, since some dogs are commonly known to switch from using one back leg to the other as their 'dominate' but when it comes down to the front paws both are needed to keep a dog even, removing a front leg means the dog must learn to revert the balancing technique to his back legs which is hard for a young dog to do, let alone an elderly boy. Amputations come with a lot of after problems which people tend to kick under the rug, like the healing progress, the stress of the dog, and lets not forget they are going to be in a lot of pain for at least 6 - 8 months, although likely more. When in such pain and now missing a limp they always had, even the friendliest dog can become aggressive or nippy towards its family, would you really want your final memory being bitten by your best friend? As hard as it is, I think your best course of action is to fill him with love and when the time comes (hopefully not for a while yet!), to put him down


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

AceOfSpades113 said:


> Hello! Talking from experience of a family member who had a dog which had a lump identical to your photos on the back of his neck, the blood/pus is a constant battle. The dog was also old, and they were told that an operation was too much of a risk because of the position of it, but what I am getting at is this is an old, fat dog who would never be able to reach behind his neck, so the bleeding/pus is likely happening, and your poor fella is just trying to help himself.
> Now, onto something else. Amputations are definitely not something I suggest you to put him through for more reasons than just his age. Remember, he has spent thirteen surely great years on all fours, an amputation is painful, confusing, and often times hard for a dog to relearn to walk again. A dogs front legs are for balancing, it would be a different ball game if it was a back leg, since some dogs are commonly known to switch from using one back leg to the other as their 'dominate' but when it comes down to the front paws both are needed to keep a dog even, removing a front leg means the dog must learn to revert the balancing technique to his back legs which is hard for a young dog to do, let alone an elderly boy. Amputations come with a lot of after problems which people tend to kick under the rug, like the healing progress, the stress of the dog, and lets not forget they are going to be in a lot of pain for at least 6 - 8 months, although likely more. When in such pain and now missing a limp they always had, even the friendliest dog can become aggressive or nippy towards its family, would you really want your final memory being bitten by your best friend? As hard as it is, I think your best course of action is to fill him with love and when the time comes (hopefully not for a while yet!), to put him down


Thanks, AceOfSpades, but he's already had the amputation about 4 months ago, in August 2015. He's coped really well with it.

He had started using one of his back legs to help in balance at the front (kinda putting his back-right leg outwards to form a tripod shape). He started getting a little pain because of this (the vet reckons it could be arthritis, so he's been on pain killers for a while now (codeine phosphate).


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Well the day finally came. He'd been moaning throughout most of every day and night, in pain. We took him to the vets and they said it was time to let him go. The size of the tumour lymph node had now grown to the size of a small football, about 15cm diameter.

We decided to have the vet put him to sleep at home in a familiar environment.

It was so upsetting to watch but at least he won't be suffering anymore.

I'm not the type of person to get upset about anything really, but I sobbed so much that day and night that it hurt physically as well as emotionally.

Goodnight my old friend


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry it is the hardest thing that you ever have to do, I know just how you feel and so do so man others on the forum.
Its is so hard and the pain for us is terrible, but we have to make the choice to set them free from any more pain and suffering its the only thing we can now do.
At least you know that he was set free in his own familiar surroundings and surrounded by those he loved. I found the poem below just after I had to make the decision for Daisy, it did help me see things better and I hope it will help you too. Thinking of you.

*May I Go?*
May I go now?
Do you think the time is right?
May I say goodbye to pain filled days
and endless lonely nights?
I've lived my life and done my best,
an example tried to be.
So can I take that step beyond
and set my spirit free?
I didn't want to go at first,
I fought with all my might.
But something seems to draw me now
to a warm and living light.
I want to go
I really do.
It's difficult to stay.
But I will try as best I can
to live just one more day.
To give you time to care for me
and share your love and fears.
I know you're sad and afraid,
because I see your tears
I'll not be far,
I promise that, and hope you'll always know
that my spirit will be close to you
wherever you may go

Thank you so for loving me.
You know I love you too,
that's why it's hard to say goodbye
and end this life with you.
So hold me now just one more time
and let me hear you say,
because you care so much for me,
you'll let me go today
_Written for a beloved pet & friend.by Susan A. Jackson_


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sympathies, poor old boy. No more pain.


----------



## penguin30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I'm so sorry it is the hardest thing that you ever have to do, I know just how you feel and so do so man others on the forum.
> Its is so hard and the pain for us is terrible, but we have to make the choice to set them free from any more pain and suffering its the only thing we can now do.
> At least you know that he was set free in his own familiar surroundings and surrounded by those he loved. I found the poem below just after I had to make the decision for Daisy, it did help me see things better and I hope it will help you too. Thinking of you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sled.


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

This is very sad . I know how you are feeling. But you did the kindest thing for him.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry! Sleep tight lovely boy.. x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

penguin30 said:


> Thanks Sled.


Your very welcome, I know what you are going through and so do many other members, so your not alone, and should things get too much, you know there is someone always here who understands. x


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your boy, I know exactly how you must be feeling


----------

